# 30 Best Fantasy Series



## Steerpike (Feb 23, 2016)

I don't agree with everything on the list, but it is pretty good (with some noticeable omissions):

The 30 Best Fantasy Book Series of All Time :: Books :: Lists :: Paste


----------



## acapes (Feb 23, 2016)

Agreed - great to see Lloyd Alexander in there. Missing Robin Hobb I think?

And I wouldn't have put Rothfuss in just yet - not until we see how he goes wrapping up his series perhaps


----------



## CupofJoe (Feb 24, 2016)

No David Gemmell?
No HPL?
No David&Leigh Eddings?


----------



## acapes (Feb 24, 2016)

CupofJoe said:


> No David Gemmell?
> No HPL?
> No David&Leigh Eddings?



Yeah, some more big omissions (I'd even put Feist in there too maybe)


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2016)

Top # lists are always fun, but this one like most is pretty flawed.


----------



## Steerpike (Feb 24, 2016)

Needs Gemmell, Moorcock, Zelazny, and Howard. Seems like they try to balance between classics and new series. Also needs Peake, if that's a series. Does have a lot of good ones, though.


----------



## acapes (Feb 24, 2016)

Here's a question - is there a Mythic Scribes Top 25 etc Fantasy Books list anywhere?

Would it be fun to make and vote on one - knock out rounds etc etc?


----------



## CupofJoe (Feb 24, 2016)

acapes said:


> Here's a question - is there a Mythic Scribes Top 25 etc Fantasy Books list anywhere?
> 
> Would it be fun to make and vote on one - knock out rounds etc etc?


I like it...
As long as we can't vote for our own work or anyone else in MS...


----------



## acapes (Feb 24, 2016)

CupofJoe said:


> I like it...
> As long as we can't vote for our own work or anyone else in MS...



Ace, good thinking.  So, next step - would we open a thread for nominations and then eventually come to a shortlist via voting or via head to heads? Not sure the best way to run it but I'm willing to get the ball rolling a little


----------



## Steerpike (Feb 24, 2016)

Having everyone give their top ten might be a good way to get nominees, and then voting by ranking or something. Head to head voting doesn't seem to work too well, because the most popular work tends to wipe out others in its path, and if it ends up against other good works early in the process you get a lot of good stuff eliminated and lesser works that make it in. That's my experience with head to head anyway.


----------



## acapes (Feb 24, 2016)

Steerpike said:


> Having everyone give their top ten might be a good way to get nominees, and then voting by ranking or something. Head to head voting doesn't seem to work too well, because the most popular work tends to wipe out others in its path, and if it ends up against other good works early in the process you get a lot of good stuff eliminated and lesser works that make it in. That's my experience with head to head anyway.



Smashing idea, I like it. I'll start a thread for Top Tens and we'll go from there. How about a deadline for Top Tens to be in? A week? Two weeks?


----------



## Steerpike (Feb 24, 2016)

acapes said:


> Smashing idea, I like it. I'll start a thread for Top Tens and we'll go from there. How about a deadline for Top Tens to be in? A week? Two weeks?



Yeah, go ahead and start it up. However you want to handle it is cool


----------



## Jerseydevil (Feb 24, 2016)

I know that individual tastes vary, and lists like this are very subjective, but I still find the lack of Gemmell and Howard somewhat disappointing.


----------



## skip.knox (Feb 24, 2016)

I vote we choose top *authors* rather than specific works. Otherwise, I'm totally in.

[Edit]
Also, maybe consider creating a top N rather than a specific number. There should be some sort of noticeable break in the frequency of voting, and we would just close there, rather than trying to force everything into a Top Ten or Top 25. Besides, it'd be fitting, if not befitting, for Mythic Scribes to come up with a Top Eighteen.


----------

